# Tromba de água lança caos em Freixo de Espada à Cinta



## ABatalha (10 Set 2006 às 18:58)

*Freixo de Espada à Cinta, em Bragança, viveu um momento desconcertante, ontem, quando a queda de um talude atingiu um autocarro com crianças. Os jovens, e também alguns idosos, foram assistidos no centro de saúde local, mas sem gravidade.*

Um autocarro com crianças foi ontem atingido por uma derrocada em Freixo de Espada à Cinta, em Bragança. Em declarações à Lusa, o autarca transmontano, Pedro Mora disse não haver registo de vítimas, embora algumas pessoas, sobretudo idosos, tenham sido assistidas no centro de saúde, devido ao pânico.
Várias crianças, cujo número não soube especificar, tiveram também de ser assistidas por apresentarem sintomas de hipotermia, depois de o autocarro em que seguiam ter sido atingido pela queda de um talude.
Pedro Mora não conseguiu explicar à Lusa as circunstâncias concretas do acidente, devido à confusão em que disse encontrar-se, nos trabalhos de socorro, afirmando, apenas que o autocarro seguia da praia fluvial da Congida, um espaço de lazer do concelho, junto ao rio Douro, “cheio de crianças, que vinham para a vila (Freixo), depois do última dia nas piscinas abertas”. Segundo o autarca, na zona mais baixa da sede de concelho (Fonte Seca), as inundações provocadas pela enxurrada originaram a acumulação de água, que chega a atingir “três metros de altura, junto às varandas das casas”. “Há várias pessoas presas em casa, já pedimos ajuda à Protecção Civil para esta situação e para alojar temporariamente as pessoas que ficaram com as casas alagadas”, disse.
O número de habitações inundadas ainda não estava contabilizado até ao fecho desta edição, nem o dos automóveis arrastados e submersos pelas águas.
Pedro Mora informou ainda que “a agricultura ficou destruída”, nesta zona rural, onde se prepara a apanha da amêndoa e o início das vindimas.
Segundo informações do Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Bragança à agência Lusa estiveram no concelho seis corporações de bombeiros, num total de 47 homens e 14 viaturas. No entanto, fonte daquele organismo admitiu que o número de bombeiros deveria ser “bastante superior, porque não estão contabilizados os que acorreram às operações de socorro, sem passarem pelo quartel”.

Fonte= Primeiro de Janeiro


----------



## Bruno Campos (11 Set 2006 às 09:13)

As principais causas deste episódiode inundações n foram as chuvas... mas sim as obras de engenharia 
Um ribeiro que está totalmente canalizado, subterraneamente, n aguentou com tanta água...

*que o ribeiro «está a ser seguro por manilhas porque está a passar por baixo de terra. Quando vem água a mais, como essas manilhas não a comportam, acontece o que aconteceu». Mas acrescentou que a situação será devidamente analisada. *
enfim...


----------



## Seringador (11 Set 2006 às 09:49)

Bruno Campos disse:


> As principais causas deste episódiode inundações n foram as chuvas... mas sim as obras de engenharia
> Um ribeiro que está totalmente canalizado, subterraneamente, n aguentou com tanta água...
> 
> *que o ribeiro «está a ser seguro por manilhas porque está a passar por baixo de terra. Quando vem água a mais, como essas manilhas não a comportam, acontece o que aconteceu». Mas acrescentou que a situação será devidamente analisada. *
> enfim...




Yup!

Tal como aconteceu em Sta. Marata de Penaguião em 2001
O efeito funil é muito utilizado em Portugal e pq rai não fazem ao contrário


----------



## dj_alex (11 Set 2006 às 11:09)

Seringador disse:


> Yup!
> 
> Tal como aconteceu em Sta. Marata de Penaguião em 2001
> O efeito funil é muito utilizado em Portugal e pq rai não fazem ao contrário



Pois...Fazem as obras em anos de seca..quando a ribeira é um fiozinho...

E depois basta chuver mais um bocadinho ( neste caso, foi bem mais que o normal  ) para haver desgraças...


----------



## Iceberg (11 Set 2006 às 23:43)

Esperem por um próximo Inverno chuvoso, e quando ele ocorrer, vamos assistir novamente a um desfile de inundações, cheias, derrocadas, enfim, um país nada preparado para lidar com estas situações de desastres naturais ... e muito por culpa própria ...


----------

